# Opinions on trading finished yarn 4 fleece award winning Alpaca!



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I answered an ad for trading, a lady wants spinners to trade finished yarn for fleece. She has Award winning Alpacas and is offering to let me pick the blanket fleece to spin! She said she is looking for all kinds of yarns made with it. That should be fun. I will be going there on Tuesday, she is not far from me here. Now I need opinions on trading %. She offered fiber ounces for finished yarn ounces. I think that is very fair for my single ply but I take a lot more time to produce double ply. I did tell her that. What is your opinion on what would be fair? I am happy to trade my single ply ounce per ounce straight across. What should I ask for my double ply? I have gotten my yarn very even at this point and my double ply was given high praise by a local spinner, yay!

Heads up.....are there any spinners out in the Denver area interested in trading their spun yarns for Alpaca Fleece? She is looking for multiple spinners!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I came home with over 20 fleeces! They are not big, most bags are 3 to 5 lbs. She included blanket for each one and neck only. I had such fun with her, her Alpacas are beautiful! Instead of the 50/50 she had in the ad, she said she could do 70/30 or whatever I decide after seeing my yarn! We discussed my time and her yarn needs. I saw what she makes with her own yarn and she wants a lot of thick yarn for rugs...that takes a lot less time! She also said she would love to get my natural dyed yarn. It is something people want at the 4 shows she attends. She makes hats and scarves which she sells at the shows...and she had some stuffed animals made up to sell as well. I am considering making some for her out of her yarn for her to sell, she buys them from a crafter then resells them! I will have to see how much total time it takes. The fleeces were the best she had, including baby Cria and her finest fleece which had a beautiful crimp. I will post pics later tonight once I charge my phone...LOL It was very strong fiber, passed the pull apart test by not breaking.very strong. It was only two year and younger fiber...nothing old! Yay!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

This is all raw, unwashed. The baby Cria below is downy soft! First shearing on the baby 1st year! up to 5 inches long!

















This is from other Alpaca's but very soft...3 and 4 inches long. 

















There are more colors, I have to still unload them all.  They came in small bags 3 to 5 lbs per.


----------



## rosalind (Oct 6, 2014)

Wow - that's some long fiber for alpaca! I bet you'll enjoy spinning it. 

I'm working with tan colored alpaca roving right now, blending it with chocolate colored Border Leicester.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

First I carded some raw fleece and spun a single. It I should so airy and light...very similar to angora but the length of the locks is wonderful. I can really tug on the soft yarn. I had a buddy send me carding brushes for wool, makes it go faster.


----------

